# Exhaust mod on Oklahoma Joes Highland



## crenny31 (Jan 29, 2016)

I am attempting to the exhaust mod on my Oklahoma Joe's Highland smoker. I attempted to do aluminum 3'' dryer hose vent to avoid using galvanized metal, but it doesn't seem to fit. I have seen that item used on mods before, but I cant seem to get mine to fit. Do I need to completely remove the stack first? Do I need to add an adhesive to get it to stick?

If I end up going with the galvanized 3'' elbow, what are the step by step instructions to do that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 29, 2016)

If it was me I wouldn't even do the exhaust mod. I don't feel there is that much of an advantage with it.
The only thing I did with my Longhorn was the convection plate.

Enjoy your smoker!


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 29, 2016)

I went the galvanized pipe method, I was worried like you so I ran mine up to 400 degrees and used my laser therm and the vent was only 210 degrees, which surprised me, but I think the stack acts like a radiator to dissipate the heat. Other than that all I did was buy a 6 x 18 piece of 18 gauge sheet metal from HD and take to a sheet metal shop and have them put a 45 degree angle on it at 4 inches. I drilled the 2 holes and trimmed it with a sawzaw. Mine works just fine, found no need for plates. The sheet metal shop didn't charge me anything to do the bend.

As far as installing the gal pipe, you will need to put a small split in it, and grind off the first rivet. It should slip on after that. I used a dremel to take the first rivet off, but a drill should work too


----------



## vegasrc1 (Jan 29, 2016)

If it is a loose fit you can use some foil. I used foil to seal the gap between the stack and smoke chamber during assembly. Fold the foil nicely and wrap it around the elbow and press fit. It might work for your application. The mod on the inside is your decision but not needed. Once I adjusted the fire box grate I got good airflow and see no need to keep smoke or heat in with the elbow mod.


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ mtime7
__ Jan 29, 2016





This is the radiant heat deflector mod l was referring too


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ mtime7
__ Jan 29, 2016





I know this has no bearing but this is some beef plate I am smoking now. I took the last 2 pics while I was taking a peek


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 29, 2016)

mtime7 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ mtime7
__ Jan 29, 2016





It's done,thanks


----------



## crenny31 (Feb 2, 2016)

When installing the elbow, did it just slide right in or did you have to custom fit it or remove the stack or anything?


----------



## mtime7 (Feb 2, 2016)

>


like i said in the above post, you will need to remove the first rivet from elbow (drill it or use dremmel) (this is done because the rivet, elbow and stack will not all fit together through hole in smoker) put a small split in it so it will slip over the stack. It will make it easier if stack is loose so you can twist the elbow and stack when installing


----------



## mtime7 (Feb 2, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ mtime7
__ Feb 2, 2016






See how snug the fit is, that's why you must remove the rivet


----------



## davidski (Feb 3, 2016)

lowes and HD dont carry these in stock, amazon just started to..


----------



## crenny31 (Feb 3, 2016)

How do you think the aluminum would hold up?


----------



## davidski (Feb 3, 2016)

like a champ. i use 8" alum' for a chimney for my house boiler. it can take the heat.


----------

